# Weit  - Gehalten



## gonzalo attenborough

Viel versprochen weit weniger gehalten. (demasiado se promete menos se respeta/sostiene?) Si asi fuese, cosa que dudo, que significado toma weit?
Gracias como siempre por tenderme una mano


----------



## Sidjanga

_Viel _= mucho
_versprochen _= participio perfecto de _versprechen _-> prometido
_weit_: aquí no significa _lejos _o algo, sino es sinónimo de _mucho_
_halten _(aquí): _cumplir _una promesa
_weniger_: menos

--> (literalmente) _prometido mucho, cumplido mucho menos_


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Sigianga tu respuesta es brillante. Pero sigo detenido en una duda, si _viel _y _weit _son sinonimos en esta frase, por qué entonces esta repeticion? Cuanto mal esta decir "viel versprochen, halten weniger"  desatendiendo weit?


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Ahora caigo en la cuenta, ya lo entendi. Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, sería que cumplís mucho menos de lo que prometiste.

Además, falta una coma: _Viel versprochen*,* weit weniger gehalten_.
Será más fácil de entender así.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Esta muy claro Sigianga. De verdad muchas gracias


----------



## Tundra

Se me ocurre que se parece al refrán español "el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta", aunque está claro que significa otra cosa, ya que el alemán habla de cumplir promesas y el otro simplemente de cumplir objetivos.

Saludos


----------

